# Bark Collars



## parkergundogs (Aug 10, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a bark collar that works well? We have several dogs and I don't want to shock the dog next door!


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Dogtra YS-500 Bark Collars Work Great!!
Dave Hare


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

DaveHare said:


> Dogtra YS-500 Bark Collars Work Great!!
> Dave Hare


X2 and I'm a tritronics dealer.

Angie


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Angie, how much does that Dogtra you mention go for? I am disgusted with my TT Bark Limiter. I had one that quit working altogether and TT wanted $65 to look at and/or replace.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

2tall said:


> Angie, how much does that Dogtra you mention go for? I am disgusted with my TT Bark Limiter. I had one that quit working altogether and TT wanted $65 to look at and/or replace.


$80.00 is what most place sell them for.
Joe


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

x3 on the Dogtra (and I'm a TriTronics dealer too)


----------



## G'S PRAIRIE CBR'S (Mar 29, 2008)

TT Bark Limiter - Don't last.


Bought one used and four new, two of new went back for repair on warranty,
last about one month after warranty ran out, and stop working again.

All of mine are junk. None are working now.

Mark


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Dogtra YS 500 I have ten of them and have had some forever and they are tough as nails. The only problem I have had is the turn dial will strip out if you are like me and use anything to turn it. I drilled a hole in a quarter and put it on my lanyard. I quit using TT collars a few years ago I use to be faithful to them but the Dogtra's I have just last longer and I have had no problems with them. I use my stuff hard so it has to last. I have returned to many of TT products.


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

Not to bash Dogtra, but I have had my TT bark collar for almost six years with no problems. Has been used by multiple trainers and is still working fine.


----------



## parkergundogs (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I think I will try a dogtra we have been using sportdog collars and may as well have had nothing on!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Desire Dogs said:


> $80.00 is what most place sell them for.
> Joe


I got a real good price but that's the going rate.

Angie


----------



## radhiker (Jun 21, 2009)

Tri Tronics


----------



## Sleepyg (Nov 13, 2007)

Dogtra YS 500


----------



## Btillr (Dec 11, 2011)

My dog didnt seem to care that he was wearing the tt collar, I don't know that it was ever working


----------

